# فلاشات وفيديوهات إبداع عن التبريد والتكييف



## شرطي الهندسة (12 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الافاضل تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,

يسرني ان اضع بين ايديكم هذا الموقع الذي وجدت فيه مجهود ضخم بمعنى الكلمة وهو يحوي الكثير من الفلاشات والفيديوهات التعليمية واشياء اخرى مفيدة , المشكلة الوحيدة ان الموقع شكله فرنسي وإليكم الحل :
قم بتنزيل Google Chrome من خلال هذا الرابط
http://www.google.com/chrome/index....p2&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=ar&safe=active
حيث انه يحتوي على العديد من المميزات واللي يهمنا الترجمة الفورية علشان نترجم الموقع الفرنسي ونقدر نوصل للفلاشات والفيديوهات بكل سهولة , واللي ثقافته فرنسي تكون أمه دعياااااااله مش حيحتاج الهيصه دي كلها .

ياجماعة معليش نتعب شويه بس النتيجة راح تكون هايله جدا صدقووووووووووني :67:

من هنا الى فرنسا ( رابط الموقع >>> http://www.techno-froid.com/ ادعيلي

وهذا مثال بسيط على احد الفلاشات http://www.techno-froid.com/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=12&Itemid=32

تحياتي للجميع
*​


----------



## الطموني (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم
اجدد الدعوة
اجدد الدعوة
اجدد الدعوة
قسم خاص بالافلام الهندسية الخاصة بالتكييف و التبريد


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك موقع جميل


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (15 يناير 2011)

لكم مني خالص التحية والعرفان
شكرا على مروركم الكريم
اخواني الطموني وسليمان

تحياتي


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (16 يناير 2011)

اجدد هذا النداء وذلك نظرا لاهمية الموقع الكبيرة

الرجاء من الاخوان الدخول على هذا الموقع , مجهود جدا كبير 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اديب اديب (16 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 يناير 2011)

تم التثبيت وفي انتظار عمل موسوعه عن التبريد والتكييف


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 يناير 2011)

تكرم عينك والبداية من عندي طبعا من الموقع
والفلاش عن منظم ضغط المبخر ومبدأ عمله


----------



## mourad 1 (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 يناير 2011)

*


م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:



تم التثبيت وفي انتظار عمل موسوعه عن التبريد والتكييف

أنقر للتوسيع...


اتقدم بالشكر للإدارة الموقرة , وأخص اخي م/ محمد عبدالفتاح عى تثبيت هذا الموضوع المتواضع .

والذي اتمنى من كل الاعضاء و الزوار ان يتفضلوا بالدخول على هذا الموقع وتنزيل جميع الفلاشات والفيديوهات وذلك لما بذل فيها من مجهود كبير وغير عادي .

واعاننا الله على نشر الخير , ونفع اخواننا في هذا التخصص الجميل







ولكم مني خالص التحية



*​


----------



## mhmoud_elmasry18 (23 يناير 2011)

اريد ان اتشرف بمعرفة السيد الاستاذ المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح انا الفنى الضعيف محمود المصرى واريد ان اتعلم من سيادتك


----------



## كمال تلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمد سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (24 يناير 2011)

*


riyadh1 قال:



تكرم عينك والبداية من عندي طبعا من الموقع
والفلاش عن منظم ضغط المبخر ومبدأ عمله

أنقر للتوسيع...


امتناني لك اخي الكريم رياض
شكرا على جهودكم







ولك مني خالص التحيات

*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (24 يناير 2011)

اديب اديب قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب



واياكم اخي الفاضل اديب الاديب






تحياتي​


----------



## goor20 (25 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## Jassim.26 (31 يناير 2011)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كرم الحمداني (31 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## مصطفى الكلابي (2 فبراير 2011)

_الهم اجعل قبري قرب قبر نبيك ووصي نبيك وخليفته علي ابن ابي طالب_


----------



## كمال تلاوي (4 فبراير 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع ده ملهوش لازمة اذا لم يتم التفاعل معه بناء على الغرض الذي وضع من اجله


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (5 فبراير 2011)

*


riyadh1 قال:



الموضوع ده ملهوش لازمة اذا لم يتم التفاعل معه بناء على الغرض الذي وضع من اجله

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي الفاضل الحبيب المهندس / رياض , تحية طيبة وبعد

سوف اقوم برفع جميع الفلاشات والفيديوهات الى هذا الموضوع بإذن الله , وجميل ان تكون هناك مداخلات من الاخوان حول اي تساؤل او استفسار او تعليق على اي فلاش او عرض فيديو لكي تعم الفائدة .

بالنسبة للموضوع كثير من الاخوان قام بالاطلاع عليه , ويذهب للرابط مباشرة من خلال المشاركة .

نظرا لبعض الظروف ممكن راح اتاخر شوي في الرفع , ولكني اعد بأن تكون جميع الفلاشات على هذا الموقع ومن خلال هذه المشاركة ان شاء الله .


حياتي*​


----------



## ابوشوق77 (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع


----------



## جون سينا1 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخويه العزيز على هذا الاداء الرائع والجميل 
وانا احب اهدي الى كافة الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## ahmedxquria (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموقع الراااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## rewesh (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... مجهود رائع


----------



## holdman (27 فبراير 2011)

والله استاذ وعبقرى الله يبارك لك فى عمرك


----------



## عادل الأمين (28 فبراير 2011)

منكم نستفيد ....وفقكم الله


----------



## جون سينا1 (1 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ibrahim nassar (2 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور على المواقع


----------



## كرم الباري (3 مارس 2011)

شكر الله سعيكم واطال عمركم 
الرجاء تنزيل اليه العمل لجلرات وبمقاطع فيديوا رجاء


----------



## ياسر العزي (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حلاتي بغمازاتي (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكـ الله خير ياارب


----------



## يامن علي حسن (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

متميز دائما


----------



## قاسم2000 (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fahd11989 (18 مارس 2011)

[بــــــارك الله فيــــــــك]


----------



## محمد بحريه (23 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

*فيديوهات لكورس تكييف*

يمكنكم مشاهدة فيديوهات كورس تكييف على العنوان التالى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvUhiXD63Eg&feature=related


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 مارس 2011)

*انواع الضاغط*

فديو يشرح انواع الضاغط المستخدم فى مجال التبريد والتكييف


http://www.mediafire.com/?0sk2ssmddvbuune​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (28 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## أبوصاصا (28 مارس 2011)

اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كايد عزام (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي بس اكيف ابدا التعلم للتكيف


----------



## eng_smrs (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م انس بصبوص (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير جميل جدا


----------



## محمد رمضان2 (3 أبريل 2011)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## طالب العلم88 (8 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد بحريه (9 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أبريل 2011)

*تكييف هواء السيارة*

http://www.multiupload.com/P7TDHR4ZW8
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أبريل 2011)

*ضاغط كوبلاند*

http://www.multiupload.com/I4PZMSBEWO​


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (14 أبريل 2011)

اخواني اريد صورة عن كيفية رص الكراتين داخل مخازن (حوافض) حفض الاسماك


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (19 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور يارجاااااااااااااالة


----------



## msaad118 (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## slouma1985 (21 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## وائل البحراوى (21 أبريل 2011)

شكر


----------



## pano (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير عن هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## متعب البقمي (28 أبريل 2011)

مشــــكور يالغالي ....وأتمنى الفائدة للجميـــــــع


----------



## صفدي (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
موقع جيد وخاصة لمن يعرف اللغة الفرنسية


----------



## romady (30 أبريل 2011)

هايل ونرجو المزيد( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم --- وقل ربى زدنى علما )


----------



## yosief soliman (4 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موقع جميل وهذا لنك لكل الفلاشات فيه
http://www.techno-froid.com/images/stories/flash/creola/manipulations%20sur%20climatiseur.zip?PHPSESSID=3e0f3e7672569e967228eab9ce221833

ستجده فى اخر الصفحة بالاسفل


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hema87 (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور علي الجهد الكبير


----------



## الملك العصري (7 مايو 2011)

*احسنت*

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الملك العصري (7 مايو 2011)

*شكراً*

انتظرو الملك العصري مهندس كهرباء من العراق الحبيب


----------



## الملك العصري (7 مايو 2011)

*شكراً*

اتمنى ان تكونوا مهندسين من حيث العلم والمعرفة ويجب التعاون للارتقاء بالمهندس


----------



## الملك العصري (7 مايو 2011)

*الروعة*

اتمنى المساهمة بكل ما لديكم


----------



## الملك العصري (7 مايو 2011)

نشكر جميع المهندسين


----------



## الملك العصري (7 مايو 2011)

نشكر جميع المهندسين الذين يساهمون في تطوير هذا المنتدى


----------



## abdallah58 (17 مايو 2011)

شكر\


----------



## المتعطش (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك موقع جميل


----------



## العقاب الحزين (22 مايو 2011)

_السلام عليكم_


----------



## abdelrahim (23 مايو 2011)

*جــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــرا​*​


----------



## brhooome (24 مايو 2011)

مشكوور تسلمم


----------



## م حازم ع (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## yaser cool (24 مايو 2011)

اتقدم بالشكر للإدارة الموقرة على هذا الفديو الجميل


----------



## SAMEH7777 (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

الموقع به فلاشات تصويريه عن الكنتروال وميكانيكا حرارى وتبريدى 

ورسمات متحركه

وفديو عن المجال
ولاكن للاسف مبيفتحشى
بعد التحميل​


----------



## mansour man (26 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## SAMEH7777 (28 مايو 2011)

*موضوع في قمة الخيااال
طرحت فابدعت
دمت ودام عطائك
ودائما بأنتظار جديدك الشيق​ لك خالص حبي وأشواقي
سلمت اناملك الذهبيه على ماخطته لنا
اعذب التحايا لك


​ لكـ خالص احترامي​*


----------



## احمد الاطرش (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shooter85 (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا ادرس هندسة التبريد والتكييف الصناعي في الجزائر وعندي مجموعة كتب واحب افيد بها اخواني العرب وبالاخص في هذا الملتقى ولكن الاشكال الوحيد انو هنا في الجزائر الدراسة كلها فرنسي وكتبي كلها فرنسي 
رح احاول اضع بعضها هنا ولكن اعذروني لا استطيع ترجمتها للعربية لانه توجد لدي مشكلة كبيرة في الترجمة من الفرنسية للعربية (الله غالب ) 
احسن كتاب انصح به اخواني اسمو ( -memotech -génie énergétique-) هو عبارة عن حوصلة للتبريد والتكييف لـ
P . Dal zotto
J . M larre
A . Merlet
L . Picau


----------



## رزق نصر (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## سعد كاريير (19 يونيو 2011)

*الله يفتح عليك وتسلم ايديك جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب*


----------



## ابراعيم (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا الموقع الجميل وجعله في ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## jassim78 (28 يونيو 2011)

مجهودك اكبر ورائع


----------



## estaifan (29 يونيو 2011)

*[email protected]*

سلام ونعمة اللاب معكم 
احب ان اعرف , هل كل هذه المواضيع مغلقة ؟!! وكيف يتم فتحها رجاءا


----------



## karim1500 (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكور علي هدا المجهود


----------



## نورس كريم (1 يوليو 2011)

سلمت يداك على هذا العمل الذي لا يقدر بثمن


----------



## hrrra (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## لورد التبريد (14 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم


----------



## mohamed_dfmc (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر يامعلم


----------



## Sam Hos (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Sam Hos (18 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله فى ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

الشكر لجميع العاملين على هذا الموقع ولكن للاسف الشديد لم استطع الدخول على موقع الترجمه لاسباب لا اعلم ماهيه
ولكن اشكر الاساتذه القائمين على الموقع جميعا


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله فى ميزان اعمالكم*​


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووور اخى الكريم*​


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*اشكركم*​


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووور اخى الكريم​*


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله فى ميزان اعمالكم​*


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*
مشكوووووووووووور اخى الكريم​

​*​


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*اشكركم​*


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله فى ميزان اعمالكم​*


----------



## TAREKMS (27 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## ديناصور مصر (27 يوليو 2011)

تكرم عينك 
*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (27 يوليو 2011)

يا رب سأترك اشياء احبها لاني احبك ولوجهك الكريم .....فعوضني خيرا

♥♥♥
♥♥
♥


----------



## الهاشمي كريم (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (5 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك موقع جميل*
تحياتي​


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (9 أغسطس 2011)

رمضان كريم


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (14 أغسطس 2011)

واللة فعلا حلو بس نشتي لو يتجمع كل الفلاشات مع بعض ويتم تنزيلة هنا في المنتدى سوف يكون من اجمل المواضيع المطروجة وشكرا لك يابش مهندس على المجهود ذا


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود العضيم الذي سوف يرفد كل المتخصصين بالفائدة العظيمة وايظاً ابنائنا الطلاب الدارسين في هذا المجال ,,,,
تحياتي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (15 أغسطس 2011)

نتمني لو في هنا بالمنتدى واحد يترجم الموضوع ويعد خطوات كيفية التحميل لتلك الفلاشات بالعربي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hastiaref2007 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## oshaaaaaaaa (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتعالى مشكورين على الجهود المبذولة ولكن ارجوا ان تطلعونا على كيفية حساب الماسورة الشعرية في المكيفات السبلت


----------



## Haitham MikaPower (24 أغسطس 2011)

good


----------



## hind1991 (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم انصر من نصرك واقضي على من عاداك يارب الارباب يالله


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

والله فكره جميله الله الموفق


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

عنجد انا مافهمت شي


----------



## رزق نصر (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق نصر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم مانفعك ونفعت الأمة والمجتمع​


----------



## محمدشيلر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك موقع جميل*​


----------



## محمد رضوان شبيب (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموقع


----------



## karin_rer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*كمية فريون عند الشحن*

ما كيمة فريون لسبليت 4او 5 طن حتى يشحن كم psi


----------



## متعب البقمي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية ومجهود كبير ياكبير.........تحياتي


----------



## khalid most (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الموقع جامد............................................ بس المشكلة فى اللغة


----------



## جلول تبريد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو جديد التبريد 
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سعيد صلاح عيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يأخى كلنا نتمنى أن تكون خاتمتنا حسنة وفى أطهر بقاع الارض


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور:14:


----------



## basma elshater (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الموقع ممتاز اخى الكريم
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد البيتي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yoooooooooooooou


----------



## جمال عطبرة (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى انت اوع من كده


----------



## شركة الزهراء (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السادة الكرام 
السلام عليكم 
أرجو دعمى بما هو جديد فى صناعة غرف التبريد والتحميد


----------



## شركة الزهراء (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السادة الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هى الطرق الحديثة فى عزل غرف التجميد 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## dlear2011 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اللة يحفضك


----------



## dlear2011 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع 
شكراااااااا


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الفلاش الرأئع


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 

وفى انتظار المزيد 
تحياتى









​


----------



## chanch (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

:63::12::1:


شرطي الهندسة قال:


> *اتقدم بالشكر للإدارة الموقرة , وأخص اخي م/ محمد عبدالفتاح عى تثبيت هذا الموضوع المتواضع .*​
> *والذي اتمنى من كل الاعضاء و الزوار ان يتفضلوا بالدخول على هذا الموقع وتنزيل جميع الفلاشات والفيديوهات وذلك لما بذل فيها من مجهود كبير وغير عادي .*​
> *واعاننا الله على نشر الخير , ونفع اخواننا في هذا التخصص الجميل*​
> *
> ...


----------



## التبريدي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم لك مني اجمل التحايا اخي و جزاك الله خيراً مبدع ان شاء الله*


----------



## البحبحي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## القلهاتي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام السواح (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*كارتة الثلاجات*

:83::16::15:


ابو نادر الكمالي قال:


> واللة فعلا حلو بس نشتي لو يتجمع كل الفلاشات مع بعض ويتم تنزيلة هنا في المنتدى سوف يكون من اجمل المواضيع المطروجة وشكرا لك يابش مهندس على المجهود ذا


----------



## حسام السواح (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعة اريد شرح كارتة الغسالات


----------



## حسام السواح (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كارتة الغسالات باللة عليكم


----------



## mohchard (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جلول تبريد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك أخي شرطي الهندسة على الرابط لهذا الموقع ، فقد استفدت منه كثيرا فشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## جلول تبريد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك أخي شرطي الهندسة على الرابط لهذا الموقع المتميز ، فقد استفدت منه كثيرا فشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## مهندس دجلة (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشكر لك على هذا الموضوع المفيد .... بوركت الجهود الخيرة والله الموفق للخير*


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## kadekr5 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (1 يناير 2012)

شكر


----------



## garanore (4 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## aci.sy (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

لا اله انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## الرفاعى جلال (21 يناير 2012)

شكراً على الفيديو


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

مبارك لك علي خدامتك وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bkr_saleh (25 يناير 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله العراقي87 (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووور اخي جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (13 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت يا جماعة حد يجبلنا محاضرات من معهد السليزيان الايطالى الدون بوسكو

يا ريت بجد يتم الموضوع دة 

فى كتب لاميل فتح اللة ويا ريت تكون فيديوهات محاضرات 
وشاكرين مجهودكم:77:


----------



## riad_64 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا موقع ممتاز


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taki2003 (27 فبراير 2012)

برنامج جميل ورائع


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الكريم الطموني انا لم اري تعليقك الا الان واقول لك اخي الكريم اني سمعت من احد المشايخ انه لا يجوز شتم او تشبيه الانسان بالكلب خاصة واعلم والله حسن نيتك ولكن وجب علي التنبيه فقط واسال الله ان يجمعك مع النبي وابو بكر وعمر وان يكتب علي قبرك فؤلئك مع الذين انعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين واشهداء والصالحين وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة رائعة*

فكرة رائعة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابيع (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك موقع جميل


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زكرياء18 (1 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## policeman (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايفن84 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## silik (4 مارس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خائف راجي الله (4 مارس 2012)

مالفرق بين الضغط الاستاتيكي وكمية الهواء


----------



## COREY (4 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلا على المعلومه المفيده جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## وائل حمدى 94 (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا منا


----------



## جودة ابو زيد (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 مارس 2012)

*كتب عن المضخات Pumps*


Pumps Animation

Centrifugal Pumps Basic Concepts

Centrifugal Pumps

Pumps "Power Point Presentation"

Pumps Training Course Part.1

Pumps Training Course Part.2​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 مارس 2012)

*كتب عن المبادلات الحرارية Heat Exchangers*


Basic Equations for Heat Exchanger Design

Controlling Shell & Tube Heat Exchangers

Heat Exchanger Design

Introduction to Heat Exchangers (PowerPoint)

Investigation & Repair of Heat Exchanger Flange Leak

Plate & Frame Heat Exchangers

Shell & Tube Heat Exchangers (Power Point)​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 مارس 2012)

*كتب عن الصمامات Valves*


Valves Fundamentals

Valve Selection Handbook

Check Valves

Isolation Valves  Part.1 -  Part.2​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 مارس 2012)

أنا أسف انى وضعت الكتب فى موضوع الفديوهات والفلاشات
​


----------



## COREY (10 مارس 2012)

شكراً اخي eng - mahmoud على الكتب المفيدة جزاك الله الف خير!!!


----------



## محمود الستاوى (10 مارس 2012)

*والله بحق اللسان يعجز عن الشكر والامتنان جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الشاق*


----------



## gaffar80 (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم هل يوجد كتاب عربي مفصل عن التبريد والتكييف وشكرا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## مصطفى العباسي (2 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أبريل 2012)




----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أبريل 2012)




----------



## miligi (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
كيف يتم تحديد او اختيار مضخات مياه التشيلر ووحدة الضغط وايضاً العاجة الكيميائية لنظام التشيلر مع العلم يوجد هناك عدد 2 تشيلر air cooled chiller كل تشيلر 64 طن تبريد وتدفق المياه 154 ج/د
أرجو الافادة
م. محمود المليجي


----------



## salahzantout (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكور 
بارك الله بك


----------



## djamel2007 (12 أبريل 2012)

*لسلام الله عليكم *
*شكرا للجميع ولكم تحياتي

1-الضاغط ينفخ زيت قبل تركيبه وهو قديم هل أرميه أو أركبه 
2-فريزر فيه ثلج في بداية المبخر ونهاية الانبوب الشعري ------------سدد **الضاغط ينفخ زيت ما العمل 


بارك الله فيكم*

​


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lesnar_f5 (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات ​


----------



## mr.m7shsh (3 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااا لك


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sam_89 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم​


----------



## tarek gamarec (9 يناير 2013)

شكراً


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## المهندس250 (19 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحت ازاى انزل الفيديوهات ديه


----------



## wael nesim (19 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (8 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عذرا لانقطاعي عن هذا المنتدى المميز بما تعنيه الكلمة 

وحبيت اعيد التذكير بهذة المشاركة لاهميتها ....

دمتم بود


----------



## machoo89 (13 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فیك


----------



## ماهر 27 (15 أبريل 2015)

هائل جد...


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (1 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووور


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد المكيفاتي (14 مايو 2015)

شيء رائع مشكور


----------

